# HEE HAW Holiday .....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 20, 2008)

Would everyone please post when you mail your gifts out and also when you receive your gifts. However DO NOT say who you are sending them too.




Thanks, Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 24, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]My Hee Haw Gift left the post office today --- from mid-Missouri to an undisclosed destination 









[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 24, 2008)

Got my gift in the mail today. Hee haw it is on its way.


----------



## minimule (Nov 28, 2008)

If the PO is open today, my gift will go out today. If not, it will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 28, 2008)

I put my gift in the mail today! Hee-Haw!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 1, 2008)

Got my gifts all in the mail today..YAHOOOO...made the Dec. 1st deadline ! I am checking names off as you post on here saying it was mailed, and I still need to hear from Michele, Susan, and Kim if there packages have been sent out. ...THEN, please remember to post when you receive your gift as well...so I can check you off my "Santa's Hee Haw List" Have fun! Corinne


----------



## kimbell (Dec 2, 2008)

I am behind



, but it will go out this week for sure.





Have a Hee Hawing good time this Christmas!!!!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 3, 2008)

I got my hee haw gift today. I was so excited. It is under the tree. Also, I did it again this year. I foregot to sign my screen name to my gift. Anyone out there that gets a gift from L. Stanley, that is me Crackerjackjack.

Have a Merry Hee Haw Christmas


----------



## sunshine2be (Dec 5, 2008)

Received my gift. Sorry for the delay posting, we had a death in the family.



I will be sending mine out this weekend.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 5, 2008)

YIPPPEEEE...got my gift today, and being like a little kid on christmas morning, I couldn't wait to open it! ( I always was horrible at not peeking and waiting...lol)I LOVE IT, I'm not going to say what I received or who my SS was until we all start to post pictures. BUT a GREAT BIG (((HUG))) and THANK YOU to my very special SS (and you know who you are!



)


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 7, 2008)

i'm sorry, i am behind... however i have not received mine either so {whew} i am not the only one... we did not have a death in the family but my best friend broke her pelvis recently and has no family here so besides my own life i am trying to manage a good portion of hers. however i did get things together tonight and it will be in the mail tomorrow, priority mail!!!


----------



## sunshine2be (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend Susan. I hope she is on the mend soon. My gift is going out this morning priority mail. I won't say who my gift was from yet, but I needed a pick me up so I opened it..



I received an awesome donkey calender, a very nice handmade signed ceramic donkey, and apple treats for my

boys.



Very nice, thank you so much!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

I confess. I too opened up my gift. I just could not wait. I went to take it out of the mailing box and those gift wrapped packages were TOO tempting. I opened it. I won't say who it was from yet. I got some great apple treats from the kids, some really nice chicken towels and hot pads, and a really cool window cling of a donkey head for my car window. I will post pictures later. It made my day to open those gifts. I loved them all.






Thank you so much, you know who you are. I will post pictures closer to Christmas. I really have enjoyed doing this the last couple of years. Hope to continue.


----------



## kimbell (Dec 9, 2008)

I got my package sent out today, sorry for the delay. Kim


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 9, 2008)

I received my gift in the mail today!!! But I am being good and not peeking!!

Thank you very much gifter!!


----------



## kimbell (Dec 10, 2008)

I got my package from my Secret Santa this morning.



I did go ahead and open it. My granddaughter was here and I asked her should I open it now or wait, she said open it now. My Santa is from Canada, and I love everything, thanks so much. Kim


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 11, 2008)

i got my package yesterday... i did not peek yet, but there was no return address and it did not say hee haw on the outside so my husband opened it to be sure, and yes it is my exchange from this forum... so, can i peek? i am leaving for work now but it's a busy busy day so it would be fun to have that to look forward to when i come home... please say i can look!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 11, 2008)

Ohhhh SUSAN, we all SUPPOSE you can look.



..lol.. ...since most of us already had the little kid in us come out and say "PEEK



PEEK



" and our gifts got ripped into and opened.



I know I sure did..


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 11, 2008)

ok peeking now



will update soon





woo hoo i got a ranch blue lead rope, two Oster brushes, soft brush and soft curry (which go with my favorite mane/tail brush



) and a little donkey figure for my collection. it's almost the sorrel jennet i asked for





so when do we say who was our Santa and post pictures?


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 11, 2008)

I received my gift today









Haven't opened it yet, but not sure how long I can be a big girl and not RIP into IT!!!



I'm sure that moment will come soon, so I will post when I know what's inside (curiosity is killing me!!!



)


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 14, 2008)

ok, must confess -- I had a weak moment




and opened my gift



Thank you, my Hee Haw Santa



I love everything!! Whenever we post pictures I'll have to share. I have 2 adorable stuffed donkeys and an awesome donkey ornament (it was handcrafted, and crafty me is trying to figure it all out... lol). Anyway.... love it all!!






Thank you so very much!!


----------



## minimule (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my Hee Haw gift today. Pretty cool stuff. One piece got broken in shipping but it can be fixed.


----------

